# VCDS Audi TTRS ?



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Anybody that have a std. TTRS that can give me the code for comfortelectronics long coding??


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Comfort electronics? not seen that one. (you don't mean 09 - cent. elect. do you?)

Does it have to be from an RS?
Not scanned one personally, but I am willing to if anyone has one in Kent.


----------



## Trbofly (Apr 17, 2012)

I just had a local (USA) forum member help me with my RS. All the things I changed were in module 9. That is where the comfort windows up item is.

The items are labeled.

The trick is, once you enable it, you need to go into the menus on your dash between the tach and speedo. There is an option to turn the windows via key fob on after you change the VAGCom coding.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my coding and you are correct....09 it is.

Can anybody copy theirs from the same module?


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Our TDi as expected uses a different controller (8P0 907 063 H) so obviously the long coding is completely different.

My offer still stands if there is anyone in Kent wanting their car scanned though.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

This is mine, but without going through it and comparing what is fitted to the car, might be no use

Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 H HW: 8P0 907 063 H
Component: BCM PQ35 H 106 0615 
Revision: 00106 AD 
Coding: *46000B2FE003F1202070E8E02180084CD77E58AAB120D928DC080E440045*


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

Thx 



phope said:


> This is mine, but without going through it and comparing what is fitted to the car, might be no use
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
> Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 H HW: 8P0 907 063 H
> ...


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

phope said:


> This is mine, but without going through it and comparing what is fitted to the car, might be no use
> 
> Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 8P0-907-063.clb
> Part No SW: 8P0 907 063 H HW: 8P0 907 063 H
> ...


Is that a TTRS though? as it has the same controller as my TDi

I can help with decoding some of them anyway:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

C1 28 1E

Can you post pictures for that?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

yup, that's the part number for the controller in my RS


----------



## Gizmo68 (Feb 26, 2012)

Mule said:


> C1 28 1E
> 
> Can you post pictures for that?


Sure:


























The DRL's are set to 92% out of the factory, our car however can only use the dipped beam for DRL's (or PRL's to be precise) - hence why I reduced their output to 30%.



phope said:


> yup, that's the part number for the controller in my RS


Interesting that they must use the same controller no matter what spec or engine is used then (the differences are probably just the age of the car?)


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

I think its depending on whats in the car....

My 09 looks a lot different when going into the long coding. I have a lot more things to configure....

I can post pictures later today if I manage.


----------

